# Krusader: как включить поддержку ftp:// [FULLY SOLVED]

## fank

пишут везде, что должен поддерживаться через kioslave

не понимаю, как его включить

```
# emerge kdebase -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.1-r3 [3.5.1-r1] USE="arts cups hal java* kdeenablefinal lm_sensors opengl pam samba ssl xcomposite xscreensaver -debug -ieee1394 -ldap -logitech-mouse -openexr -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB
```

Last edited by fank on Wed Sep 06, 2006 11:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dmiceman

 *fank wrote:*   

> пишут везде, что должен поддерживаться через kioslave
> 
> не понимаю, как его включить
> 
> 

 

должон, просто обязан. у меня и ftp:// и sftp:// работает отлично. более того, это надо как-то специально постараться что бы его отключить -- он действительно ставится по дефолту как часть kdebase и никаких флажков что бы его отключить вроде бы и нет.. 

а konqueror ftp:// умеет? 

в настройках krusader-а протокол ftp виден?

----------

## fank

konqueror ftp:// поддерживает

в настройках krusader ftp есть, sftp работает

ума не приложу, нигде не могу найти никаких сведений...

может, я туплю где-то?

----------

## dmiceman

 *fank wrote:*   

> konqueror ftp:// поддерживает
> 
> в настройках krusader ftp есть, sftp работает
> 
> ума не приложу, нигде не могу найти никаких сведений...
> ...

 

krusader как я понимаю последний? 1.70? мм.. ну что-то разумное тут сложно сказать. попробуй krusader пересобрать, внимательно смотря результаты configure -- может он чего-то найти не может.

----------

## fank

во дела....

не помогло...

одно из двух: или я дурак или я очень старательно расстроил свою систему  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

вроде бы всё-таки я дурак   :Laughing: 

я пытался урл ввести прямо в строке адреса, так не выходило

наконец-то сегодня случайно увидел в менюшке создать сетевое подключение или вроде того

всё заработало !!!

меняю статус топика !

----------

## fank

дело, как оказывается, совсем не в этом оказалось   :Confused: 

на днях столкнулся с такой же ситуацией - ещё вчера работало, сегодня уже нет

теперь, наконец, я нашёл ответ на офсайте сабжа (клянусь, раньше его там не было, ибо перерыл весь инет в поисках решения тогда)

 *Quote:*   

> 10.I get "FTP protocol not supported by Krusader" error at trying to open a remote FTP directory.
> 
> The reason for this error is that 'FTP via HTTP proxy' feature is not yet supported by Krusader. This error can occur from the misconfiguring of the proxy settings in KDE Control Center. Modify the proxy settings to not use HTTP proxy and FTP will work.

 

поэтому в центре управления был выключен прокси и всё встало на свои места

подход, однако, со стороны разработчиков совершенно неадекватный, надо было объяснять, почему не работает, в сообщении об ошибке, ведь ситуация однозначно определяется настройками прокси

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

